

Go is boring - bsg75
http://stevebate.silvrback.com/go-is-boring

======
vorg
> it's quite verbose

If the error rate of programmers is related to the syntactic size of a
language, then verbosity _is_ a problem. I see Go as a good platform to build
other language abstractions on top of.

Here's a submission with the same title from 6 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7662194](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7662194)

